# Delta (Type 1) LA 200 Lathe



## CGL (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi, Some folks say that one company may build lathes for six different vendors. I own a Delta (Type 1) LA 200 Lathe and need a tail stock. Are there any other brand names that are interchangeable with the LA 200 Lathe? Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Delta's higher end tools may be unique to them. The lower end ones are Taiwanese. A cousin bought their 13" planer and it was identical to a King Canada I have for all practical purposes and my King uses the same gear box, motor, bed, head, and columns as several others. I'm not familiar with that model you have but I would suggest that you look at Jet and Star if they are still around. Possibly Grizzly too as I thing they may come fro the same factory or factories as King, Jet, and some others. If another one looks really similar then it probably is a clone. It also might not be that critical. If the tailstock is made for a lathe with a given swing diameter then the only other factor that matters is the gap between the rails.


----------



## CGL (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you for your assistance. I will check the Jet out.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I just found this ad which has been deleted but it says that the extension fits a Rikon so that might be another place to look. 

Delta LA200 Shopmaster 10" MIDI Lathe - tools - by owner - sale
[Search domain indianapolis.craigslist.org/tls/d/indianapolis-delta-la200-shopmaster-10/6854817220.html] https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/tls/d/indianapolis-delta-la200-shopmaster-10/6854817220.html
I have a LA200 Delta midi lathe with bed extension making it a 10" x 36". I am willing to sell this lathe for $200 w/o the extension as it fits right on my Rikon mini. Without the extension it is the standard Delta 10"x14.5" lathe.


----------



## CGL (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks again Charles!


----------

